# Speech bubbles



## paulroy (May 19, 2016)

Hi folks,

Is there any way to add speech bubbles to a photo in Lightroom. I know it can be done in Photoshop but I am not a PS user.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  There would have to be a third party plugin to do this. I'm not aware of any but then I am not aware of all of the features of the LR/Mogrify plug in. I think you are going to need to use an external editor to create a derivative with a speech bubble.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 20, 2016)

Lightroom can not edit pixel type images with layers, so text and shapes are generally not part of LR.
You will need an editor that can make the 'bubble with text' such as Photoshop, Elements, etc.
Using a 'pixel' editor with layers would be simpler, but if you want to use a 'Bubble' in the Lr Print module, the only way (without plugins as mentioned by Cletus) is to make the Bubble as a PNG type file with Photoshop and apply it in the print module as an Identity Plate.


----------

